# Lets help each other find the good freebs.



## Lemon Jack (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey I just thought this would be a good thread to get rolling to keep people updated when you see some good freebies at a seedbank.  Just to let everyone know about the good deal.  For instance I never new G13 was doing a halloween special a bit back and was really lookin for some Pineapple Express which they were giving away free with any pack of there seeds, but I didn't find it till halloween day when I went to order the next day the special was over .


So just to help each other out lets keep everyone updated on the good stuff :icon_smile:   we got Christmas freebies coming up soon so its bound to get good.


----------



## SilentThunder (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm always up for a good deal and lust freebies.  Thats the bad thing about good deals you have to act asap or it too late. Well thats my luck.


----------



## JCChronic (Nov 11, 2011)

there's a job for you Lemonjack, set up an offical thread listing the times, breeders and seeds names.  That would be a cool thread to look back at in a years time, too. gedater!


----------

